# American Flyer Hiawatha



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site. I like Marx and other tin plate stuff. 

I picked this up today at a show. I want to restore it. I've seen may pictures of this train and the thread elsewhere on here of the one that was restored. There are a few differences between this one and that one. The back of the body and rails. Any pictures and info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

It is in very good shape for its age. I am not sure restoration is a good idea. You can restore it many times, but it is only original once.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking train. Generally, in very nice shape. Perhaps leave finish mostly as is, and focus on the mechanics?

A few misc observations...

1. For future reference, please post smaller pics (pixels), say 1600 x 1200 or smaller. It's hard to read a thread with your oversized pics.

2. At first glance of that first photo, I thought your loco might be a windup motor ... the large hole in the shell on the left side. But then, I saw what appears to be a pair of brush holder "cans" on the right side of the loco. Perhaps this shell had an evolution in the production cycle? ... first for windup locos, then eventually elec motor versions?

3. I know more about Lionel tinplate of this vintage than I do other mfrs (Marx, Flyer, etc.). That said, on Lionel tinplate locos, the draw pin on the rear of the loco would almost always have been unpainted, and pressed on after the shell frame itself was painted. The pin would be bare metal (stainless, I think). On your loco, the draw pin appears to be painted orange. That leads me to wonder whether the orange rear of the loco is a repaint/restoration result at some point along the loco's life???

4. Similarly, am I seeing sections along the upper arched curve of the tender where orange paint has been touched up (filled in) over prior chipped areas? (Hard to tell exactly from the photo.)

I know you referred to the "other thread', but for others here who might not recall that, here's a neat AF Hiawatha restoration project thread by SkyArcher ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5497

This site has a great compilation of AF products, catalogs, etc. That said, I'm not sure if its database goes as far back as the vintage of your loco ...

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...r-products-directory-steam-locomotives-01.htm

Regards,

TJ


----------



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry about the pic size!

This train appears to have had an attempt at a bad resto. The gray and black are not original.
The tender is "mostly" original.

Tjcruiser, that is the resto I was talking about. 
I'm guessing my engine may be older. There is some differences. Rails and back of engine. I've only seen one other pic so far of one like mine.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

S1b,

You are correct, the locomotive is not right. Here is a lot I found on the
web close to your set.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/5883011

http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/st...-Streamline-Engine-Car-A112_140561242236.html























































I hope this helps you out.

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good comparison find, Pook. That example (directly above) must have been part of an articulated streamliner passenger car set, with it's rounded rear end. My guess, anyway.

I'm still wondering what is the function of the hole on the left side of the loco shell ???

That undercarriage photo of the example above depicts a very simple motor / shell setup. It would be rather straight forward to remove the motor, unbend the tabs, and strip down the shell for a proper restoratoin / repaint. I guess a big question is whether one can find / reproduce a decal for the AF graphics on the nose. Port Lines Hobby Supply, perhaps ???

TJ


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes TJ,

that was for the clockwork version of this locomotive. And yes the one
I found pictures of was for the streamliner tender.

Pookybear


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

TJ, notice in the picture of the loco on its side, the tabs are twisted and not bent over. Someone is listening to me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah ... you're right ... someone did the twist during a prior restoration. A good thing, too, if there's a 2nd restoration in store!

TJ


----------



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

So could it be that mine was a freight train?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Certainly possible. Though other than the articulated streamliners (like the other example above), locos were often offered in both freight and passenger sets.

TJ


----------



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

Here we go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2g_88p-hXE


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet I like videos,

And a quick note those freight cars are not very common.

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice comparative video. I was especially intrigued with the leading and trailing pilot truck / pivot arrangement on the AF mid-'30's cast Hiawatha loco.

Thanks for posting,

TJ


----------



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone have good pics of the chassis for a 30s American Flyer? Mines in bad shape and I like a challenge. Wires are lose, wheels out of whack ...........etc.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

What for the Hiawatha engine?

Pookybear


----------



## s1b (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes or anything AF with a similar chassis


----------

